# Surprise !!!!"NEVER USE ON LIVE CIRCUITS"



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

So I bought this new screw driver Klein602-4DD , I'm changing a light switch 3-way at a store this morning 277 volts 2 circuits in the box..:no: so I pull out the switches and removed 2 out of 3 I shut off the circuit controlling the lights in there , but the third switch was hot so I started to unscrew the screws on the last one:laughing:,,,,WOW I Have not been belted like that for 10 years..:laughing:

I did not double check to make sure nothing was hot so it's my own dam fault .

But this screw driver is downright dangerous for an electrician to be using ,,leave it in the supply house..the metal cap is connected to the rest of the screw driver.:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My circuits are never live.

























































They are _energized_. :whistling2:


.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

welcome to an ill designed electricians demo screwdriver, great for its purpose, but* tool doesn't belong in an electricians tool pouch IMO*


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I love that screwdriver


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

First thing I did when I got those drivers was put my meter on it. Couldn't believe they'd sell something like that to electricians. But I still love them. I just know better


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> First thing I did when I got those drivers was put my meter on it. Couldn't believe they'd sell something like that to electricians. But I still love them. I just know better


Crazy,I should of done that too..:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> First thing I did when I got those drivers was put my meter on it............


I did the same thing, but the meter just rolled off.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

If the metal didn't extend all the way to the cap they would be worthless as demo screwdrivers.

Haven't you ever used a standard Klein as a chisel. The blade shaft drives itself into the handle


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I did the same thing, but the meter just rolled off.


You need to chant OHMmmmm.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

As others have said it is a demo driver, like a long narrow chisel with a comfy grip. As far as I'm concerned it's the only good thing screwdriver related that klein makes these days.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> You need to chant OHMmmmm.



That's much easier to chant than _Kirchooooooooooooooooooooff_.............


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Glad you're alright.

All my screwdrivers (except my "chisel / pry bar") are insulated and rated for 1000V.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> That's much easier to chant than _Kirchooooooooooooooooooooff_.............


 That's the sound I usually make after eating rancid potato salad.

My Wihas are all solid metal. I've been belted doing some really stupid things, but never through those screwdrivers.

Glad you're okay, I'd keep the driver and take it as a lesson to double-check, because screwdriver or not you likely would've still gotten shocked.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

360max said:


> welcome to an ill designed electricians demo screwdriver, great for its purpose, but* tool doesn't belong in an electricians tool pouch IMO*


just not the ones that don't realize that holding onto a piece of _bare metal_ and touching sources of current is a bad idea....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> That's the sound I usually make after eating rancid potato salad.
> 
> My Wihas are all solid metal. I've been belted doing some really stupid things, but never through those screwdrivers.
> 
> Glad you're okay, I'd keep the driver and take it as a lesson to double-check, because screwdriver or not you likely would've still gotten shocked.


Lesson learned the hard way .:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> That's the sound I usually make after eating rancid potato salad.


Usually?

Is eating rancid potato salad a habit of yours?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Usually?
> 
> Is eating rancid potato salad a habit of yours?


 A man's gotta have a hobby.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> A man's gotta have a hobby.


True, but you should probably get a different one. :laughing:


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

well ya should always read the directions.:whistling2:glad to hear you're ok.:thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Lesson learned the hard way .:laughing:


Ok Harry,
Here are the real questions about your shocking discovery,
1) What type of shoes were you wearing?
2) What path did the electricity take thru you?
3) Were you sweaty or dry? 

We know your in great shape and are one buff dude. But for the hidden scientist in us all we need to ask these questions of you.
We all know that if we are properly insulated we can safety become energized with no ill effects. 
We know that you needed to be touching ground in some manner. 

Your assistance in this survey is greatly appreciated. 

Oh ya, I hope you went to the Dr. Your kindly but aged heart didn't like that little zap.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder what Darwin would say about this screwdriver?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the same style in Milawaukee, Avoid contact with metal while working on energized circuits.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Ok Harry,
> Here are the real questions about your shocking discovery,
> 1) What type of shoes were you wearing?
> 2) What path did the electricity take thru you?
> ...



Red wings 606.

The switches had the EGC connected to them,and yes I was holding the switch by the ears..:laughing:

Dry at the time early morning.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

uconduit said:


> I wonder what Darwin would say about this screwdriver?


He works at klein so we should call him.:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Red wings 606.
> 
> The switches had the EGC connected to them,and yes I was holding the switch by the ears..:laughing:
> 
> Dry at the time early morning.


Glad to hear your ok.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Glad to hear your ok.


Thanks chief...:thumbup:


----------



## Insomnia (Jan 15, 2012)

The same thing happened to me using that screwdriver. I was disconnecting a disconnect switch from a 600v splitter and boy did I ever jump. It's amazing for its purpose, it just totally sucks if you are using it on energized circuits.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Sucks to get belted first thing in the morning... Glad ur ok.

I bought the same one a month ago, sits in my tool bag until I'm doing rough in projects. The steel all the way through is great until its not... My daily resi service "kit" is insulated Philips and flathead. I'm spending most of my days fixing what the other guys messed up, sometimes double fed, usually mislabeled breakers, and I got belted last week cuz I trusted my f'ing sniffer. You'd think I would've learned the last two times this happened...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Insomnia said:


> The same thing happened to me using that screwdriver. I was disconnecting a disconnect switch from a 600v splitter and boy did I ever jump. It's amazing for its purpose, it just totally sucks if you are using it on energized circuits.


:laughing:

Ooooch!:laughing:

I'm glad you're okay.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> Sucks to get belted first thing in the morning... Glad ur ok.
> 
> I bought the same one a month ago, sits in my tool bag until I'm doing rough in projects. The steel all the way through is great until its not... My daily resi service "kit" is insulated Philips and flathead. I'm spending most of my days fixing what the other guys messed up, sometimes double fed, usually mislabeled breakers, and I got belted last week cuz I trusted my f'ing sniffer. You'd think I would've learned the last two times this happened...


Be careful bro..:laughing:

What the hell is a sniffer.?:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

how fast did you recover? one time i got lit, took an hour before i could touch anything!:001_huh:


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> What the hell is a sniffer.?:laughing:


I think he is referring to a non-contact voltage tester.

The first one I owned I got so mad I threw it out. However, they can be a useful tool but I always use a contact meter before touching with my bare hands though. You really need to read the user's manual; they have quite a few restrictions.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Be careful bro..:laughing:
> 
> What the hell is a sniffer.?:laughing:


Sniffer = Non contact voltage tester

First one I had was Santronics, lost it on big commercial job. Every single one since has been crap. Found a Santronics at local supply house Friday. Me = Happy, Happy, Happy


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Only a Noob would put a demo driver on something hot. 

If it's a service call, or the job is getting to the phase where circuits are being landed in the panel, the demo drivers get tossed back in the bag. They're for construction and demolition.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> Sniffer = Non contact voltage tester
> 
> First one I had was Santronics, lost it on big commercial job. Every single one since has been crap. Found a Santronics at local supply house Friday. Me = Happy, Happy, Happy


Which one carries them?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TGGT said:


> Only a Noob would put a demo driver on something hot.
> 
> If it's a service call, or the job is getting to the phase where circuits are being landed in the panel, the demo drivers get tossed back in the bag. They're for construction and demolition.


Don't kid yourself you can have 50 years in the trade and drop the ball like I did , it happens,The point of this tread is to make sure everyone knows that this screwdriver can get you hurt and even killed , Bad design.

I don't mind looking like a fool if it saves someone else's life.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Which one carries them?


Johnson Electric Supply in Falmouth and Sagamore. Falmouth was just restocking the shelves Friday morning. No idea on cost, I charged it to a job.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't kid yourself you can have 50 years in the trade and drop the ball like I did , it happens,The point of this tread is to make sure everyone knows that this screwdriver can get you hurt and even killed , Bad design.
> 
> I don't mind looking like a fool if it saves someone else's life.


If you had checked for voltage like you know you should have, instead of assuming you would not have gotten bit. It was not the design or choice of screw driver that almost killed you it was a lack of basic testing before touching.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> So I bought this new screw driver Klein602-4DD , I'm changing a light switch 3-way at a store this morning 277 volts 2 circuits in the box..:no: so I pull out the switches and removed 2 out of 3 I shut off the circuit controlling the lights in there , but the third switch was hot so I started to unscrew the screws on the last one:laughing:,,,,WOW I Have not been belted like that for 10 years..:laughing:
> 
> I did not double check to make sure nothing was hot so it's my own dam fault .
> 
> But this screw driver is downright dangerous for an electrician to be using ,,leave it in the supply house..the metal cap is connected to the rest of the screw driver.:no:


I passed on those for the same reason.
I just beat the plastic type for about 5 years and buy another one.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

the tool has a purpose, one of them NOT being WORKING ON AN ENERGIZED CIRCUIT..... 

come on, use your head...

its a DEMOLITION DRIVER...:hammer:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

azsly1 said:


> the tool has a purpose, one of them NOT being WORKING ON AN ENERGIZED CIRCUIT.....
> 
> come on, use your head...
> 
> its a DEMOLITION DRIVER...:hammer:


Precisely!



HARRY304E said:


> Don't kid yourself you can have 50 years in the trade and drop the ball like I did , it happens,The point of this tread is to make sure everyone knows that this screwdriver can get you hurt and even killed , Bad design.
> 
> I don't mind looking like a fool if it saves someone else's life.


It's not a "bad design". It's a perfectly fine design. It's just not meant to be used the way you used it.

That's like saying "I was using my meter to drive staples the other day and the screen cracked. What a bad design."


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't kid yourself you can have 50 years in the trade and drop the ball like I did , it happens,The point of this tread is to make sure everyone knows that this screwdriver can get you hurt and even killed , Bad design.
> 
> I don't mind looking like a fool if it saves someone else's life.


I have to agree with you Harry, 
It only takes one mistake to be sent home in a box. Its a good thing IMO that you allowed yourself to be beat on in this thread. You showed that with all your years in the field, mistakes happen. 

I think the demo driver is a great tool. But it is a hazard that needs to be recognized just like any tool. 

Next time you go to use it, ease set your phone up to record a video. We all wanna see the dirty dancing.


----------

